# ticks&amp;unidentified shrooms



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

howdy all..we went out for a few hours yesterday in willmington and found all kinds of shrooms but dont know what they were but had a good time anyway..watch out for ticks,we were out for maybe 2 hrs and im still pulling ticks off of me


----------

